# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  Semilla de papa Perricholi

## Walter Mendoza

Vendo semilla certificada de papa variedad Perricholi, procedencia Cajamarca.
interesados favor contactar a  
Walter Mendoza Cabellos
Saga Seeds www.sagaseedsperu.com,walter.mendoza@sagaseedsperu.com 
976498471, #593368Temas similares: Semilla de papa Sierra Exportadora estará presente en Día de la Papa:  Hacia la agroindustria de la papa peruana Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Artículo: Uso de tecnología de avanzada permitió récord en producción de papa perricholi en Junín semilla de papa

----------

